# Kodak Panoram 1



## JeanMichel83 (May 6, 2018)

Hello,
 I am passionate by old camera kodak.
 Today I introduce  one of the most engaging camera. 
                                                               The Panoram 1

The No. 1 Panoram Kodak, manufactured by Eastman Kodak Company of Rochester, New York USA , takes panoramic views covering a 112 degree angle on size 105 roll film.  Each exposure measures 2 1/4 x 7 inches.  This wide angle photograph is created by a lens that swings through a 180 degree arc.


 
No conventional shutter.  Film is exposed as the lens swings in an arc.   To arm the swinging lens, a lever, mounted on the camera top is moved left or right, depending upon which direction the lens is to move, and latched in place. 
jean michel.


----------



## vin88 (May 6, 2018)

good show.!  have you tried using it with film?


----------



## JeanMichel83 (May 6, 2018)

Hi, 
not yet. In fact it's no easy to found this type of film.


----------



## webestang64 (May 6, 2018)

Very cool camera!!

A little more info....  No. 1 Panoram Kodak Camera


----------



## JeanMichel83 (May 8, 2018)

Thank you for your instruction book.
On my "Panoram" I have just one bubble level on the top, no on side.
Mine is brown.
Find attached a new picture more precise coming from my frend "Dany".


----------

